# steel for thin parting tool



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm looking for some good steel for making a thin parting tool. The tool I made and have been using needs sharpening constantly. Metals Depot doesn't appear to sell 1/16" steel bar. Any suggestions?


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw Capt. Eddie use a blade for a lawn edger to make a parting tool. Should be pretty tough stuff. Check out his vid on youtube.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

Check 0nlineMetals for their 01 steel. It's pretty easy to work and heat treat/temper.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I made from a Dewalt rescue blade. Like this.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for both suggestions. Now I'm wondering if 3/32" wouldn't be better than 1/16". 5/64"?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Something like this?

https://smile.amazon.com/uxcell-Cutoff-Cutter-Boring-Lathes/dp/B01ARB403E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492538693&sr=8-1&keywords=lathe+cut+off+cutter


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

I've used an old 1-1/2" thick Band Saw blade slapped two pieces of wood, one on either side, drilled and put two rivets to hold it together.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I used a hack saw blade. If you have a grinder to remove the teeth and shape the end be sure to keep it cool with a cup of water to dip it in so you don't loose the temper. If no grinder you can use a Dremel to shape it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

These have a tyaper on the sides to allow clearance in the groove. https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/Turning-Boring/Cut-Off-Blades-Holders/Cut-Off-Blades?navid=12105904


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you can go 1/8" here's a complete tool for $10


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

power hacksaw blade
blunt ones free from metal shops.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I got some 12" planner blades from a few guys who were going to throw them away. They are very hard and just perfect for the job. You can ask a few guys here if they have any they are going to throw away.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/uxcell-200mm-Rectangle-Boring-Cutter/dp/B00G9JOLP6/

I made one from a 2mm x 30mm x 200mm piece of M2 HSS. I ground out a tang and turned a handle, and viola! A stout and narrow parting tool for less than 8 bucks!

I would definitely recommend HSS for turning tools. Much easier to freshen the edge on the grinder than any of the heat treated steels.


----------



## TonyArru (May 3, 2012)

My wood turning teacher has made his own thin parting tool out of an old rail road tie hacksaw blade. Apparently you can find these in many places including flee markets, antique stores and even along the railroad tracks. When ever a blade got dull the workers would change the blade and toss the old one on the ground, and there it stayed. But the steel is supposed to be really good and strong. I assumed from his story that he was talking about, railroad workers from 50+ years ago….

That being said, I have used a sharpened butter knife to get the job done as well…just make sure its solid steel and not the two part plastic handle kind….


----------



## Woody2016 (Apr 19, 2017)

I use old Sawzall blades. They work great just grind off teeth a a and throw a handle on it. Parting tools AR not expensive to buy but I am cheep and will make tools before buying them.


----------

